# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Windows 2000: Update Rollup

## anton_dr

Последнее обновление для Windows 2000 
06/06/2005  08:31, Сергей Бондаренко
Microsoft планирует выпустить последнее обновление для Windows 2000 Update Rollup. Это обновление будет выпущено вместо Windows 2000 SP5 (Service Pack 5) и будет представлять собой кумулятивный набор исправлений и патчей, которые касаются безопасности ОС и которые выпускались со времен четвертого пакета обновлений. В Update Rollup также войдут некоторые обновления, которые не имеют отношения к безопасности, но являются важными. Все они будут объединены вместе для более удобной установки. 
http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/2005-06-06-7/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## egik

и когда это счастье ждать?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Это Microsoft заявляла где-то месяцев 5 назад. Планируется поддержка Win2000 ещё лет 6-10 по их заявлениям.

----------


## egik

я насчет 5СП

----------


## ALEX(XX)

По тем же заверениям Microsoft SP5 как такового не будет, просто будут выпускаться исправления, и возможно их объеденят в такой вот пакет, он похож на Сервис Пак, но таковым являться не будет. А разговоры об этом ведутся где-то с февраля. Если я не ошибаюсь, то в сервис паки включаются помимо всех заплаток ещё и определённые улучшения. Насколько помню во втором сервис паке для 2000 была введена поддержка АТА100 и т.д в том же духе. А вот просто единый набор исправлений говорят будет.

----------


## egik

Дело в том, что такое накопительное обновление они обещали сделать в июне-июля, хотел уточнить, уже известны сроки-то?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Про сроки ничего не встречал. Видать новой осью заняты, да антивирусом.

----------


## anton_dr

> Про сроки ничего не встречал. Видать новой осью заняты, да антивирусом.


Да 7м эксплорером. Да много еще чем...

----------


## anton_dr

> The Update Rollup comes just one month before mainstream support for Windows 2000 client and server releases expires on June 30. Microsoft divides its support lifecycle into two phases: mainstream and extended. Once a product enters the extended support period, Microsoft charges for support.


http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1822852,00.asp

----------


## egik

да ну 7м, у меня уже накопилось около 50 латок, при переустановке утомительно ставить ((
подожу 30 июня

----------


## anton_dr

> да ну 7м, у меня уже накопилось около 50 латок, при переустановке утомительно ставить ((
> подожу 30 июня


Имелось ввиду 7 IE.
А латок всего сорок, вместе с 4м СП. Их действительно замучаешься ставить, а когда еще почти каждый день...
Вот и на СП2 для ХР уже около 20 латок.
Кстати - за почти два года со времени выхода СП4 для 2000  - 40 латок, а за 10 месяцев 2го СП для ХР - 20латок. Соотношение примерно 1,7 латок в месяц для ХР и 0,6 латок в месяц для 2000. Все же и хуже... Что же будет дальше?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Билли уверяет, что IE7 будет только для XPSP2, а другие не удел остануться. Всех принудительно на ХР переводят. Или уже передумали?

----------


## egik

проживем и без 7ИЕ

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Использую Mozilla Firefox. Freeware и работает хорошо.

----------


## egik

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2034

----------


## Shu_b

*Вышел Windows 2000 Update Rollup*
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2828

Cсылки на странички загрузки:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=ru

Описание пакета в базе знаний: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/891861

----------


## anton_dr

09/08/2005  07:32, Сергей Бондаренко
Microsoft планирует переиздать Windows 2000 Update Rollup, который заменил пятый пакет обновлений для этой все еще широко используемой системы. В этот пакет вошли все текущие обновления, которые касались безопасности, выпущенные после выхода SP4. Update Rollup также включает некоторые обновления, которые не имеют отношения к безопасности, но являются важными. В общей сложности в него входит пятьдесят патчей. 

После установки пакета обновлений многие пользователи жаловались Microsoft на появление непредвиденных проблем с эксплуатацией системы. Проблемы касались, в частности, работы с программами от Sophos, BlackICE и Panda. Кроме этого, некоторые пользователи были не в состоянии сохранить офисные документы на жесткий диск и не могла работать с сетевыми принтерами. Именно поэтому было принято решение о переиздании Update Rollup.
3dnews.ru

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Часом  Билл Гейтс не русский? Раньше была вера в то, что за "бугром" всё класс, а наше делано через "пятую точку". А вот то, что от Мелкомякгих, то всё через "пятую точку"  :Smiley:  А говорят русские всё не так как надо делают  :Angry:

----------


## Shu_b

Update Rollup 1 for Windows 2000 SP4 (KB891861) (Validation)

File Name: Windows2000-KB891861-v2-x86-ENU.EXE
Version: 891861
Date Published: 9/13/2005
Language: English ; Download Size: 31958 KB
Язык: Русский ; Размер загружаемого файла: 31642 Кбайт

Download - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en
KB - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/891861

----------

